
Show HN: Umwelt, your Android phone as a smartlock for Windows 10 - rrebelo
https://www.gadgetish.com/
======
rrebelo
Hi, I made this.

This is a program (for Windows 10) and an app (for Android) that allows
automatic log in/lock on a Windows PC. It works either automatically (by
measuring the strength of Bluetooth signal) or manually (taping the
fingerprint reader or the screen).

Also, it has an "anti-theft" feature. If you are at a cafe and walk away from
your computer it sends you a warning if someone closes the lid, trying to
steal it.

I believe this is very useful in some environments where it can be hard to
demand staff to implement proper security behavior (e.g: receptionists in
medical offices).

Last, it also has a "reading on the laptop" trick. If you have the phone close
to the computer it blocks the screen saver. This is meant to be used when you
are reading from the computer screen and don't want to move the mouse or tap
the keyboard to block the screen saver.

Now answering the classic question on HN: "how does it compare to X"? If by X
you mean one of the following:

* Dynamic Locking: this only locks when you are away, doesn't do login and the other features. Also, you can't configure how far away you are.

* Companion Device Framework: this seems to be stale. Their pages on github and Microsoft haven't been updated for more than a year. However the security protocol architecture I implemented is very similar.

* Windows Hello: my solution doesn't require you to have a Microsoft account (a big issue when dealing with sensitive information outside the US) or to have a web cam on the computer.

* Samsung Flow and Motorola Moto Key: these are specific for some Samsung and Motorola phones. Also, my program has more features (auto log in, strength configuration, anti-theft,etc)

------
mtgx
I would suggest you change the name. Sounds very strange to me, and I could
easily forget about finding it in the future.

~~~
rrebelo
Frankly, I am not very happy with it too. It is a concept from biology,
designates the specific sensitive skills that each species has to detect their
environment. I guess I just went over-nerd with it.

I tried to find a more meaningful name but all I got were too obvious, too
lame: PC-Locker, etc.

I am open to suggestions.

